# pop eye??



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just went check out my caribes and one of them look like a gold fish, the eyes were pop out and body looks like it was very very full from a big meal.

the rest are all fine, it's swimming fine with the rest of the shoal. I up the temperature to 82F, added some salt (i think i need more have to buy) what else should I do?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You should test your water to see if something is out of whack. If all ok than I would isolate the fish incase there is a viral or bacterial infection present. The fish may have more than 1 problem as you describe so as mentioned best to isolate so others also dont get infected. They might not anyways, but just a precaution. Raising the temp will actually raise aggression so they may take him out.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

didn't get to test the water but should be fine, I just did a 20% water change few days ago, same water for all my tanks and that's the only fish that got sick.

it's in a 10g now, added some salt and Maracyn. hope it'll be fine soon.

Also added some salt in the main tank just in case. I'll do more water change today.

question, the instruction for Maracyn says that I need to do the treatment for 5 days, do I need to change water in between or just leave it? and should I feed the fish? not sure if it'll eat or not.


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

there is another post that i made about this if u want to look that up...but basically do plenty of water changes and use some salt and that should help the fish recovery pretty fast, if u want u can use melafix to help speed the process

i used all three of those things n it worked for me


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

lXl STEALTH lXl said:


> there is another post that i made about this if u want to look that up...but basically do plenty of water changes and use some salt and that should help the fish recovery pretty fast, if u want u can use melafix to help speed the process
> 
> i used all three of those things n it worked for me


thanks. I used maracyn and it fixed it almost over night. the fish is all fine now and back into the main tank with the shoal now.


----------

